# missing assembly instructions



## Phillybhoy (Oct 13, 2010)

does anybody know where I can get my hands on missing amt/ertl plastic model car instructions? the amt/ertl site is no help. any help will be approeciated.
Thanks.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe list the ones you need and various members could help!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/instruction_sheetsh/instruction_sheets/

try here


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Phillybhoy said:


> does anybody know where I can get my hands on missing amt/ertl plastic model car instructions? the amt/ertl site is no help. any help will be approeciated.
> Thanks.


www.round2models.com now has the molds from AMT/ERTL you may try looking aroiund their web site and if you can't find what you're looking for then send them an email and they may be able to help you out.


----------



## Phillybhoy (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. No joy yet.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What's the kit?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yeah, what kit are you looking for?
You can also go HERE and request the directions you are looking for.
Chris


----------

